# Web-Site Templates



## Nu-Tees (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm very new to this and really don't know where to start. Today I discovered web-site templates for online t-shirt stores . I was wondering how customizable they are. My main questions are:

1.) How do you get your actual graphics/designs to load to the t-shirt outline that the website offers?

2.) Can you change the style of shirt outlines..for example I'm doing women's clothing so I may want a woman's tank top or v-neck t-shirt s instead of a regular man's t-shirt.

3.) I saw a lot more templates for full clothing store websites with actual pictures of clothes rather than sites specifically for t-shirts that were mainly just outlines. can i convert these into just a t-shirt website? how can i get pictures of my shirts to look professional? 

4.) Should I even bother with the template sites..they are so cheap though..well I think that it will be good for just starting out anyway since my funds are limited. 

Thanks!


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

check out cubecart and zencart. they're free


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Maybe if you give us a link to the t-shirt templates you're talking about, we can advise ypu better.
This is because your questions are all very specific and tightly tied to the t-shirt website templates.


----------



## Nu-Tees (Mar 28, 2008)

I guess it would make more sense to give you the link..lol

T-shirt Website Templates

Some of the templates kind of look like drawings or outlines of shirts (for example the fifth template down and to the far left ) that's what I was talking about for questions 1 and 2. 

Then there a lot more templates for full clothing stores (the third template down and to the far left for example) that's what I was talking about for question 3.

As you can see the prices range from $60's to $150 price range which is ridiculously cheap so I was wondering how customizable these templates are. I know you have to have Dreamweaver, photoshop and flash to edit it. I do have a working knowledge of these programs already. 

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> 1.) How do you get your actual graphics/designs to load to the t-shirt outline that the website offers?


You would need to use your graphic design program to either superimpose your design on the t-shirt template image, or take photographs of the t-shirts and upload them.



> 2.) Can you change the style of shirt outlines..for example I'm doing women's clothing so I may want a woman's tank top or v-neck t-shirt s instead of a regular man's t-shirt.


You would need to find a different style template that matches the garment you're designing for. Istockphoto has lots of garment outlines.



> 3.) I saw a lot more templates for full clothing store websites with actual pictures of clothes rather than sites specifically for t-shirts that were mainly just outlines. can i convert these into just a t-shirt website? how can i get pictures of my shirts to look professional?


You probably want to supply your own product photos. You could hire a photographer to take pictures of your designs, or you could take the photos yourself. There's some tips on taking good product photos posted here in the forums.



> 4.) Should I even bother with the template sites..they are so cheap though..well I think that it will be good for just starting out anyway since my funds are limited.


They can be good for starting out, however, you may need a shopping cart to handle the order processing. Make sure the templates you use can be converted to work with whatever shopping cart you use.


----------

